# The Apple Event (IPhone 7)



## AJ3035 (Sep 8, 2016)

I take it the lot of ya have heard the news about the reveal of the new IPhones, right?

If not, basically it's the IPhone 6, just with no audio jack. So you would just hook your headphones into the charging port, meaning you could either
A. Listen to music using earbuds
or
B. Charge your phone

But you can't do both,* from what I heard. Take that with a grain of salt *because I haven't really researched it and I am just going from what I heard on Twitter and Facebook






I mean I'm sure it has some new upgraded specs, but this is the big change that seems to be sticking out to most people.

*Do you think this is a good or bad move? *
I myself don't think I am well even researched in it to even have an opinion, but I am curious what y'all have to say. 
(I actually thought this thread would already exist actually considering how many people own a smartphone)


*If there are more changes please comment below*, I am an Android user myself, but I used to have an IPhone in the past and I am wondering how current IPhone users think about this.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 8, 2016)

There was something about a second camera, but they also have bluetooth earphones you can use.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 8, 2016)

Phones without audio jacks are Satan's work.

Legit tho if they're gonna replace the audiojack with the lightning adapter, that's really fuckin stupid. Like they'll probably have a peripheral to add on so you can use traditional earphones, but like.... Why. Was it that expensive to just stick with the audio jack?


----------



## Saiko (Sep 8, 2016)

It wasn't a design choice based on price. It was based on the potential for new designs and innovations. For example, now they can fit another speaker inside and make it water proof. The device is also thinner, and in the future they could use that freed-up space for even better components such as a larger battery or an auxiliary processor. The idea is to force the industry out of a rut that it's been stuck in for forty years, and it's a tactic that has worked very well in the past (e.g. VGA). Even if Lightning does not become the industry standard, it's a step towards more modern technology.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 8, 2016)

Some galaxy phones were already technically splash proof, but I will say the freed up space thing sounds valid enough, but I don't think lightning will really become standard because it's sorta apple-only. Apple isn't very kind with other phone brands taking their hardware, I don't think. Maybe using USB ports would become more commonplace?


----------



## AJ3035 (Sep 8, 2016)

Tiny blutetooth earbuds? Can you imagine how many of those will go missing?

I love the idea, but that's a expensive investment just to lose in a week or two.

Don't get me wrong, I love that they are trying to be innovative.

I just want to bring up some counter points is all.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 8, 2016)

AJ3035 said:


> Tiny blutetooth earbuds? Can you imagine how many of those will go missing?


It'd be a savior for kids with long hair wanting to listen to music in class without the teacher noticing tho. But yeah, I don't even own a pair and I feel like a already lost em lmao


----------



## Saiko (Sep 8, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Some galaxy phones were already technically splash proof, but I will say the freed up space thing sounds valid enough, but I don't think lightning will really become standard because it's sorta apple-only. Apple isn't very kind with other phone brands taking their hardware, I don't think. Maybe using USB ports would become more commonplace?


If it's a wired connection, I expect it'll be a combination of USB (perhaps USB-C?) and Lightning. In general I think wireless peripherals will become the norm, though, especially as the efficiency and speed of wireless tech improves.


----------



## AJ3035 (Sep 8, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> It'd be a savior for kids with long hair wanting to listen to music in class without the teacher noticing tho



Suddenly test scores in schools drop drastically after Apple's release of Bluetooth earbuds.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 8, 2016)

AJ3035 said:


> Suddenly test scores in schools drop drastically after Apple's release of Bluetooth earbuds.


teachers having to check kids for bluetooth earbuds regularly in class


Saiko said:


> If it's a wired connection, I expect it'll be a combination of USB (perhaps USB-C?) and Lightning. In general I think wireless peripherals will become the norm, though, especially as the efficiency and speed of wireless tech improves.


Really is a matter of time I suppose as stuff gets cheaper and more accessable as time goes on. As long as they eventually make tinier accessories like earbuds easier to spot/find in a table crap-pile then hey, all good.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 9, 2016)

Apple... I've seen worse companies.


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 9, 2016)

Ok granted the new earbuds are pretty much screaming out to be lost due to the size, but I actually like the idea of a slimmer phone with better sound and camera qualities.
Sure I would love to have kept the headphone jack, but I guess we can't win it always. Besides, having watched the event, I'm pretty sure the bit that I was most annoyed with, was the reveal of the Apple Watch Nike+, the design and colour scheme just didn't suit it at all, although admittedly the charcoal coloured one did look rather good.


----------



## Simo (Sep 9, 2016)

Damn, I could never see spending that much money on a phone, especially one where you can't even choose what kind of listening/ear-piece you wanna use. I mean, $650-$850, for a fancy phone, made by poorly paid Chinese peasants? I just don't get it.

Never have cared for Apple, then again, nor have I ever understood the people who always have to have the latest phone, tablet or whatever else they put out. Strikes me as herd consumerism, with an elitist air. Call me a grouch, but I hate how Apple plays up the snob appeal, and acts as a way to show off what you can afford.

As a skunk, had I gone to that event, I would have sprayed everybody in sight!

*sprays all the Apple users here*

*laughs demonically*


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Sep 9, 2016)

That would kind of suck if you can't listen to music "and" charge your phone. What a drag. =/


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 10, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> That would kind of suck if you can't listen to music "and" charge your phone. What a drag. =/


I believe they will likely release a dual connection cable which mitigates this issue over the coming months. 
When you think about it, they created an issue that they can remedy with a new product which generates them profit.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Sep 10, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> I believe they will likely release a dual connection cable which mitigates this issue over the coming months.
> When you think about it, they created an issue that they can remedy with a new product which generates them profit.


Makes sense. I miss my iPhone 5S, but maybe I won't purchase an iPhone 7 and maybe just stick with an SE. :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 10, 2016)

Why would I want an iPhone when Android can do everything better? 

And the removal of the earphone jack only compromises function over form at this point.


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 10, 2016)

iPhone is a sinking ship by this point anyway - Android devices already outpaced it by functionality and popularity, and sales are visibly declining with every year. There was a point in owning one when it was on peak and surpassed similar devices in quality (which was at the best 2-3 years ago), but currently there is so much variety in smartphone market that I can easily get something more powerful, pretty, reliable, or just suitable for my needs for less money, and my experience with it will be at as good  as with this overpriced piece of an outdated brand (and probably even better).



Simo said:


> Never have cared for Apple, then again, nor have I ever understood the people who always have to have the latest phone, tablet or whatever else they put out.



I don't understand it not even from financial standpoint, but just considering the fact that smartphone is sort of a personal thing to own. From the moment you buy yourself one, you tinker with it in various ways for months, suiting it for your own needs in one way or another (adding apps and data, organizing your launcher/app screen, optimizing file system, etc) - all that only to ditch it in favor of a newer, slightly better one, and start all over again. To me it's like moving to a new house every year or two - sure, it can be bigger and prettier than your old house, but in reality, you'll never have enough time to get yourself comfortable in it and place everything as you really want it. Maybe it's just my opinion, but still.


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 10, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> Makes sense. I miss my iPhone 5S, but maybe I won't purchase an iPhone 7 and maybe just stick with an SE. :3


Yeah, I've got the 6 at the moment, and its not too bad, had the 5S (actually still do, i use it as a dev device). But the whole "adapter" thing seems to fit right into Apple's product scheme.



Mr. Fox said:


> Why would I want an iPhone when Android can do everything better?
> 
> And the removal of the earphone jack only compromises function over form at this point.



I grant you the removal of the earphone jack does compromise functionality in the long term.




nerdbat said:


> I don't understand it not even from financial standpoint, but just considering the fact that smartphone is sort of a personal thing to own. From the moment you buy yourself one, you tinker with it in various ways for months, suiting it for your own needs in one way or another (adding apps and data, organizing your launcher/app screen, optimizing file system, etc) - all that only to ditch it in favor of a newer, slightly better one, and start all over again. To me it's like moving to a new house every year or two - sure, it can be bigger and prettier than your old house, but in reality, you'll never have enough time to get yourself comfortable in it and place everything as you really want it. Maybe it's just my opinion, but still.



True, you do spend a day and an age organising things how you want it, but the upside is, once  a new device is launched, you simply plug in and click restore, everything goes exactly where you had it before but on the new device.


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 10, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> True, you do spend a day and an age organising things how you want it, but the upside is, once  a new device is launched, you simply plug in and click restore, everything goes exactly where you had it before but on the new device.


That's the one thing I like about iOS, despite not really liking the system


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 10, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> I grant you the removal of the earphone jack does compromise functionality in the long term.


I just don't get why people have such a boner for ultra thin phones, most are thin enough as they are and you only compromise functionality over form.


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 10, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I just don't get why people have such a boner for ultra thin phones, most are thin enough as they are and you only compromise functionality over form.



I prefer a thinner phone, in the context of the 6 is thinner than the 3GS, which personally felt unwieldy at times. But I'm not for ultra thin stuff, nor do I much care for the Plus models which personally feel like a tablet more than a phone.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 10, 2016)

I have an idea, just don't buy iPhone 7 if you already have an older iPhone or any other smartphone and it works fine. It's like when computer companies releases new CPUs each year, no one forces you to upgrade every time for a 10% increase in performance.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Sep 10, 2016)

this summarizes everything
Collegehumor is the best


----------

